# HylaFax - does anyone have experience with this?

## Bathroom Ninja

I read through their docs but am still a bit confused.  What I want, is for the server to auto-answer faxes, then convert the fax to a PDF and save it in a samba-shared directory so that a user can sort it at a later time.  So far, I have done the following:

```

emerge ghostscript

emerge zlib

emerge mawk

emerge metamail

emerge hylafax

```

I then ran the faxsetup program, and I selected ttyS0 as my modem (its an external modem on the 9-pin serial port)

That seemed to go ok, but now I dont know what to do next.  I tried sending a fax to the number but it never answered.  I really dont know of any terminal program I can emerge to check AT commands on ttyS0 to make sure I have the right port.  Im kinda lost at this point.

helps?

----------

## Bathroom Ninja

no love?

----------

## think4urs11

maybe minicom helps

*  net-dialup/minicom

      Latest version available: 2.00.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 539 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.netsonic.fi/~walker/minicom.html

      Description: Serial Communication Program

HTH

T.

----------

## Bathroom Ninja

wvdial worked for me!!!!!

I had to emerge wvdial

then: wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf

then I had to nano -w /etc/wvdial.conf

 to uncomment the phone number , login and pass lines.  I added my cell phone as the phone number, and then ran wvdial, and tada! my cell phone started ringing.  So now I know my modem works.  Now I have to figure out HylaFax....  joy

----------

## mariourk

Did you ever get your faxserver working? If so, I would *really* like to know how you

did it because I have serious trouble getting it to work.

----------

## mariourk

I got it finally working. Howto can be found here

Enjoy!   :Very Happy: 

----------

